# Size of follicle at ovulation?



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hello ladies,
Had a scan today, to check my womb was clear after a recent mc, they said I had a follicle on my right ovary, which was 17mm x 20mm, I am on cd 10. Does anyone know what size the follicle releases an egg? Am I close?
Thanks
Jojox


----------



## mrs kristicle (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi, I had my scan yesterday and ideally the follicles should be over 18mm long but they can grow up to 2cm(growing at up to 2mm a day) so I would say to be on the safe side lots of BMS over the next week! Hope this helps x


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello, 

I also had a pelvic scan on Day 10 of my cycle.  My follicle measured 18mm x 14mm x 15mm.  Volume 2cm squared.  The nurse said that I was just about ready to release.

x


----------



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

Thank you ladies, I will make the most of the next week!!
Good luck to us all
Jojox


----------

